# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage David's Tue 4th May 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Host for the next evening 

David Newton
107 Normans Rd
Tue 4th May
7:30-9:00ish

Alto EV, Corolla EV under construction

Hi All,

I am hosting this evening. My Lithium pack is on a slow boat from China and the controller is on an even slower one from Canada. My little Alto is still transporting me to school (although only just). The Lead acids are dying rapidly and all I hope is I can get my Lithium pack running before they strand me mid journey. Mechanically everything is still running nicely with 8000km clocked.

As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been.

If you wish to be put on our email reminder list so you do not have to sign up here then email me 
djmjnewton at xtra dot co dot nz 

Best regards

David Newton

www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
A good turn out on a chilly night. About a dozen enthusiastic conversationalists and a new lithium EV Civic courtesy of Brendon. Well done. Good acceleration and very tidy. Very good to see new interested people as well. Two other new EV's on the way.


----------

